# It’s OVER! UBER dipping its toes into Payday Loans



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't see how this could ever end well...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd take 5 of these, right before I quit. Because if you remain active they will take the payment out of your "pay".


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol that why the want the lower of the lowest ppl driving... so they can put them taking out loans and live only in survival mode


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'd take 5 of these, right before I quit. Because if you remain active they will take the payment out of your "pay".


But would they be willing to come after you and go to civil court for a judgment, then start collections/garnishment?

If thousands of drivers took the money, quit, and ran, uber would go broke on lawyers filing suit in every county courthouse across the country. It'd be a loss similar to the unlimited mileage Exchange lease fiasco all over again.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Two words.

Indentured servitude.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

XPG said:


> Rented a car, loaned the money. What is next? offering dorm-style affordable housing?


Location and roommate selection are rating dependent. Parking ie extra.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Rented a car, loaned the money. What is next? offering dorm-style affordable housing?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lol that why the want the lower of the lowest ppl driving... so they can put them taking out loans and live only in survival mode


So true!! Drivers should be setting aside money each month for repairs. Loans will drag you further into debt.

I've never referred any drivers, but I noticed Lyft ONLY want drivers for the rental program! Straight up slavery!!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

This had AG's in multiple states lining up to sink this stinker. Don't trust these people at all. They are liars and greedy misers


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

lyft_rat said:


> Location and roommate selection are rating dependent. Parking ie extra.


Uber just needs to go ahead and get into the micro-studio business. 4.9s get doubles, 4.8s in quads, and 4.7 & below are 6 to a room. 140 rides/week and the rent is free, but of course, parking is not included. But no worries on the parking...team up with a buddy switching shifts in the same car and keep those wheels rolling 24/7!


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

they would have to get approval from the regulators and I don't see them allowing such a company to operate as a bank


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> I don't see how this could ever end well...
> View attachment 352313
> View attachment 352312
> View attachment 352314


wow, wow, wow.....they have expolited drivers to the nth degree and now this? This company needs to be reigned in as their exploitation of people at an alarming rate is obviously just going to increase.



uberdriverfornow said:


> they would have to get approval from the regulators and I don't see them allowing such a company to operate as a bank


regulators let them do everything else right now including paying below minimum wage, conveniently classifying drivers as IC when they are employees according to the law, etc. Regulators are the very ones who have allowed this immoral, unethical, and unprincipled company to expand and exploit drivers, paxoles, and investors. While I would hope the banking regulators won't allow it, the company is based in the US which plays by the rules of money and connections will get you anything and everything.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> they would have to get approval from the regulators and I don't see them allowing such a company to operate as a bank


Uber already treats Instant Pay as a payday advance...which is messed up because it's already money you've earned. Also, GoBank extends credit as they will let you go $100 into the negative on the debit card and then recoup it the next week.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I done sold my soul, sold it to the Devil, and he won't let me alone 
Done sold my soul to the Devil, my heart has turned to stone


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> I don't see how this could ever end well...
> View attachment 352313
> View attachment 352312
> View attachment 352314


Uber's getting into Loan Sharking ?

Best Target ? of Opportunity :
?Uber's Database Of Working Poor, Mathematically Challenged,
Disposable, nonemployee Drivers ✔

Another source of revenue for Khosrowshahi
and another nail in drivers Coffin ⚰


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber's getting into Loan Sharking ?
> 
> Best Target ? of Opportunity :
> ?Uber's driver database of Working Poor and Mathematically Challenged
> ...


Uber really wasn't kidding in the S-1 when they consider drivers as customers. As this point, drivers are a much better source of income than riders.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

We will give you a high interest loan 
but only under the condition that you 
don't know the amount until after 
you sign the legally binding paperwork ...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

OMG YAAS! I & many other drivers would love this feature if it rolled out into my market.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Good money in it for Uber...better than RS profit .


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

XPG said:


> Rented a car, loaned the money. What is next? offering dorm-style affordable housing?


UberMotorHomes
(shopping carts)


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'd take 5 of these, right before I quit. Because if you remain active they will take the payment out of your "pay".


I like your new pic . Looks good . What year ? Early 00s era ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Spider-Man said:


> I like your new pic . Looks good . What year ? Early 00s era ?


8 years ago. 2011! For some reason I looked good for a few years when the kids were born.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Just pay us fairly so we don’t need microloans...sheesh


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber already is a payday loan against your car's value and gas.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

More desperation. What's next?


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

999 percent interest rate and you cannot pay it off with your job LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> I don't see how this could ever end well...
> View attachment 352313
> View attachment 352312
> View attachment 352314


Here Comes
The
COMPANY STORE !

" BACK TO THE PLANTATION " !


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

This should be a privacy issue and not even allowed to be asked.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

C'mon guys!!?
Soon Instant Pay will only be available at our local liquor stores and pawn shops.
Keep an open mind!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coming soon !
UBER BRASS !

WHO NEEDS CASH ?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Uber Studio Available
Central Air/Heat
Grill For Summer Cookouts (Engine)
Electric Included
Water Included (AC Drippings)
Recessed Lighting
Vanity Mirrors
Murphy Bed
Wall To Wall Fabric









[automerge]1567642636[/automer[/automerge]


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Uber now a legitimate pyramid scheme.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> I don't see how this could ever end well...
> View attachment 352313
> View attachment 352312
> View attachment 352314


Can they show us how to collect food stamps too?


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Soon they'll pay us in their own crypto currency!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> I don't see how this could ever end well...
> View attachment 352313
> View attachment 352312
> View attachment 352314


Payday loans for a supposed "side-hustle" gig?

Uber and their shills/defenders constantly claim that rideshare is just a "side-hustle".

These proposed loans are yet another example that gives lie to that claim.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Can they show us how to collect food stamps too?


Food "stamps" aren't actually stamps. It a credit card type swipe.
Most Uber drivers qualify.
Save a single person $1000 a month in food costs. That ain't hay

https://www.hhs.gov/answers/program...en/how-can-i-apply-for-food-stamps/index.html
Tell 'em Khosrowshahi sent you ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Indentured Servitude at its best.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Tell 'em Khosrowshahi sent you ?


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Most will probably hate my answer but Uber’s not doing this of desperation but it’s kind of smart.

Most drivers do Uber as a side hustle or in between jobs.

Someone mentioned banks... banks traditionally are more stricter with their lending and most have axed personal loans without some sort of collateral... only the payday loans where they can charge 34% on the money they lend you do some sort of personal loan... with your paycheck as collateral.

So what if Uber allowed you to get their faster? They really aren’t needing more drivers imho because there’s already so many out there.

It’s can be a good Segway.

This is also a small population sample relative to what’s out there. I’ve taken a few thousand in trips and I’d say the majority of them aren’t on UP.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Most will probably hate my answer but Uber's not doing this of desperation but it's kind of smart.
> 
> Most drivers do Uber as a side hustle or in between jobs.
> 
> ...


It's predatory lending, taking advantage of desperate people! It makes no financial sense for anybody to take these kind of loans. The people who take out this type of loan are in financial distress. Taking these type of loans just puts them further into financial stress and adds to their debt.

Just because you can make money issuing these types of loans doesn't make it ethical. Predetory lending to financially distressed people is shameful.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's evil genius. It serves 2 purposes

Let's say they give you a $100 loan and only charge you a 1 dollar fee for the week. Following week, they take it out of your earnings. That's a 50% return on investment. 
They lock you into driving more. Got to pay my 100 back so I can get some money this week and get out of the hole.
They already have people cashing out daily for 50 cents a shot, that's pure profit for them (just like pax paying for fare split.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seamus said:


> It's predatory lending, taking advantage of desperate people! It makes no financial sense for anybody to take these kind of loans. The people who take out this type of loan are in financial distress. Taking these type of loans just puts them further into financial stress and adds to their debt.
> 
> Just because you can make money issuing these types of loans doesn't make it ethical. Predetory lending to financially distressed people is shameful.


Tell that to payday loans spots.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Tell that to payday loans spots.


Ok I'll send them an email!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> they would have to get approval from the regulators and I don't see them allowing such a company to operate as a bank


You have too high of an opinion of banking regulators.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You have too high of an opinion of banking regulators.


Many drivers will need these loans to keep cars running. Eventually you need to replace big items ruined from wear or an accident. Most don't have a repair fund.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> they would have to get approval from the regulators and I don't see them allowing such a company to operate as a bank


Uber never has asked for approval to do anything.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The cab company i drive for does this,

$50 no interest no questions asked.

$5.00 a shift for 10 shifts.''

I'm more expecting near loan-shark interest levels and fees out the wing wang...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Three pages in, and no one’s mentioned that Bartercard would be a great platform for Uber to get onboard with. No cash driver payouts for Uber.
Swap your driving services for (possibly shonky) services you can’t or wouldn’t use; all less 30% of their value going to Uber.
I’m surprised Bartercard still exists - but I’m the same about Uber, too.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> But would they be willing to come after you and go to civil court for a judgment, then start collections/garnishment?
> 
> If thousands of drivers took the money, quit, and ran, uber would go broke on lawyers filing suit in every county courthouse across the country. It'd be a loss similar to the unlimited mileage Exchange lease fiasco all over again.


They are spending 60 million to defeat the California measure I am sure they will find enough funds to fight all drivers in civil court.......they are able to consistently steal from millions of drivers and paxoles what makes you think they wouldn't see civil court for loan collections as another revenue stream. We have to see Uber for what it is, how it operates, and how it exploits everyone it comes in contat with (drivers, paxoles, and investors). Uber is a bane on our society and is the poster child for how capitalism doesn't work unchecked.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

This is scraping the bottom of the barrel to steal from the poor, worse than Uber already does. And the Republicans are all for loosening regulations as long as they can steal from the poor and lie and say they are helping them. They won't even tell you the monthly apr some lady on the news story I saw said she borrowed $400 and ended up paying over $1400 in fees and interest. So now loan sharking is legal.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

XPG said:


> Rented a car, loaned the money. What is next? offering dorm-style affordable housing?


Blood plasma and bone marrow extraction. Got an extra kidney or lung? How about part of your liver?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Blood plasma and bone marrow extraction. Got an extra kidney or lung? How about part of your liver?


Haha, Uber major surgery. Sure this kid is only a first year med student but he'll be doing your heart transplant today. Don't worry, everyone assisting him washed their hands with these only slightly used wet wipes.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Blood plasma and bone marrow extraction. Got an extra kidney or lung? How about part of your liver?


 They have more than 1 million drivers only in the U.S. Most of them are living on the edge of bankruptcy. An unexpected car repair expense of $500 can force majority of the Uber drivers into a difficult financial situation. Uber can help drivers by selling their organs.

As a technology company, Uber can match buyers and sellers once again. The market value for a healthy liver is 500k another 500k for the transplant. Charge the rider $1 mil, throw $10k to the driver, who probably never had 10k before. Why not? Plus, the liver is the only organ in the body that can grow back if a part of it is removed. I can already see evil Uber setting up its own hospital for liver transplant operations, many many ants sign up for that. And then boom!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If Uber was smart they would think of a way to steal from rich people, wait they already do that, it's their stock.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

driverdoug said:


> Many drivers will need these loans to keep cars running. Eventually you need to replace big items ruined from wear or an accident. Most don't have a repair fund.


yup its going to be $2000 loan pay it back with just doing your next 1500 rides must maintain 90% acceptance rate like predators

only uber would attempt to loan drivers their own money & with interest lol, loans from stolen wages priceless

$5000 loan, 30+% or next 5000 rides haha

drivers should start a defaultuber campaign everyone take out maximum & never make a payment what the going to do if no one pays?

Whatever it is I doubt it would be fair but probably less likely they'll deactivate you if you have a loan & if it was fair like $20,000 for 2000 rides I'd consider but I don't even think thats legal


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'd take 5 of these, right before I quit. Because if you remain active they will take the payment out of your "pay".


then they would send loan shark enforcers after you


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> then they would send loan shark enforcers after you


I'm far scarier than those bozos.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm far scarier than those bozos.
> View attachment 353058


???


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I was gonna post this exact same thing got the notification yesterday I laughed and played their game sure I'll borrow from you guys but its gotta be more than 500.... have you seen my credit score? Lol if you lend me money the jokes on you stupids


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Uber's greed has no limits. Sucking the equity out of drivers cars for $0.60 a mile just isn't enough. Uber finds a way to make drivers their slaves for a little while longer. Get them in the endless cycle of destroying their cars and taking out payday loans until there's nothing left to squeeze. 

I've deleted both Uber and Lyft driver apps after finding a government job this week. I was thinking about still driving on the weekend to make some extra cash, but I just can't stomach it anymore. 

I'm confident that AB5 is going to pass and eventually Uber and Lyft will stop being so predatory toward their drivers, or they will go under like they deserve. They brought this upon themselves and any compromises offered now are too little too late.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

I could see this type of loan being the thing that let a driver get his/her car back on the road after a needed repair. It could be a win/win in that limited circumstance.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

ObsidianSedan said:


> I could see this type of loan being the thing that let a driver get his/her car back on the road after a needed repair. It could be a win/win in that limited circumstance.


Yeah I'm sure the loans will have great terms like the current mileage rates. Actually it's a win/lose. Uber will keep some drivers on the road for a while longer, win. Driver's that take these loans will incur more debt with exorbitant interest rates to put themselves further in dire straits, lose.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> Location and roommate selection are rating dependent. Parking ie extra.


Oh yes, and when they are all roommates you're gonna hear at night:

"This has s a no shitter" says the Uber driver when he pulled his peepee out of Lyft driver's bottom. !!!!!


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

ObsidianSedan said:


> I could see this type of loan being the thing that let a driver get his/her car back on the road after a needed repair. It could be a win/win in that limited circumstance.


You should not be a rideshare driver if you can't pay for car maintenance or a repair of a few thousand dollars.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

polar2017 said:


> You should not be a rideshare driver if you can't pay for car maintenance or a repair of a few thousand dollars.


well that just knocked out 96+% of drivers who do x, pool,rent a car, go on quests, challemges, streaks, try for pro points lol go figure 96+% fail

only way i take an uberloan is if they put 20,000 in my account for immediate withdrawal

calling it "share" is fraud never was & always will be a cab that instead of pressing 7 buttons & talking for a minute to coordinate logistics u press 1 & all the logistics are messed up causing the driver issues & money


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I wonder how many would lose it at the casino?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> This is scraping the bottom of the barrel to steal from the poor, worse than Uber already does. And the Republicans are all for loosening regulations as long as they can steal from the poor and lie and say they are helping them. They won't even tell you the monthly apr some lady on the news story I saw said she borrowed $400 and ended up paying over $1400 in fees and interest. So now loan sharking is legal.


Are you capable of posting anything without a political rant?


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

I'd rather loan a $5 tip from each of my passangers ?


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Didn't Uber already do this before? I could've swore they offered advances in the past


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Can you imagine driving falling behind on your bills, and trying to pay off $1,000 payday loan from Uber, pretty much driving for free until it's paid off, are you kidding me???


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

tmart said:


> Can you imagine driving falling behind on your bills, and trying to pay off $1,000 payday loan from Uber, pretty much driving for free until it's paid off, are you kidding me???


people will do it , Uber knows all they have to do is dangle that carrot .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Who are the 7 shills who voted yes?


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

New2This said:


> Who are the 7 shills who voted yes?


Probably the same people who don't mind driving 16 hours a day at .30cents a mile.. ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Uber already treats Instant Pay as a payday advance...which is messed up because it's already money you've earned. Also, GoBank extends credit as they will let you go $100 into the negative on the debit card and then recoup it the next week.


They have Instantpay *now.*

Whats to keep Uber from saying, sorry Instantpay is no more. You will now be paid bimonthly.

Can't wait to get paid every two weeks? Use our Uber loan shark service.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

why yes , yes indeed . I believe Travis Kalanick calls it toe stepping , I tried and true uber tradition .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tmart said:


> Can you imagine driving falling behind on your bills, and trying to pay off $1,000 payday loan from Uber, pretty much driving for free until it's paid off, are you kidding me???


You mean driving in the red.
Cause this aint different than Sergio and Luigi chasing you for unpaid Vig.
At the end of the day you gross $100 but you still owe an extra $10 in Vig.
STAY AWAY FROM PREDATORY LENDING.
Sergio and I are warning you with peace and love.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Uber already treats Instant Pay as a payday advance...which is messed up because it's already money you've earned. Also, GoBank extends credit as they will let you go $100 into the negative on the debit card and then recoup it the next week.


Itnstant Pay certainly is a payday loan. What company pays you before the end of the week, or maybe end of two weeks? And hitting you for 50 cents to get say $100 a few days early is a huge percentage when annualized. They are already in the loan business. Worst thing is they know those drivers are living "hand to mouth" and are desperate (= vulnerable).


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Itnstant Pay certainly is a payday loan. What company pays you before the end of the week, or maybe end of two weeks? And hitting you for 50 cents to get say $100 a few days early is a huge percentage when annualized. They are already in the loan business. Worst thing is they know those drivers are living "hand to mouth" and are desperate (= vulnerable).


they have free options if you get the card

for 3 years straight every Wednesday my $12-1400+ was in my account no issues, 1 day it wasn't kept being told itll be there next day until it wasn't till the next pay day when it was added

to me that was unacceptable holding $1500+ with just lies as to why

started cashing out daily ever since

its less than $12 a month & like i said i get it back in longhauling id rather spend that $144 a year than one day they steal $144-1400+ more like i know they will

i did get the card to do it free but 1st time i loggedbin it locked me out for 48 hours so never used it again lol what bank locks you out of your account with no customer service haha so i just drive the extra half mile when i know bout to cash out to even it out & really dont care about .50 on $70+ xl rides many who tip

i simply dont trust them that one day theyll just take the money & run

plus when your account at 0 and they steal i mean do a fare adjustment in the middle of the night & notify you from a no reply email from weeks or months old fares like they do once or twice a year it gets readjusted back to zero, if you have money in your account it gets readjusted an amount that dont equal what they stole

they are nothing but criminals every adjustment they ever did showed different amounts on the receipts saying they took one amount on my end while their end conviently shows a lower amount


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> they would have to get approval from the regulators and I don't see them allowing such a company to operate as a bank


They wouldn't be a bank.
Amscot isn't a bank.
Payday Advance isn't a bank
Checks Cashed isn't a bank.
There is a specific, barely regulated, category for payday lenders.

National media has tried exposing the corruption involved in why these aren't regulated multiple times and nothing has been done to fix it.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SuperDumped said:


> they have free options if you get the card
> 
> for 3 years straight every Wednesday my $12-1400+ was in my account no issues, 1 day it wasn't kept being told itll be there next day until it wasn't till the next pay day when it was added
> 
> ...


If they're going to take from you it doesn't matter if you have cashed out, they will encumber future earnings. I see extra expense without any benefit.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> If they're going to take from you it doesn't matter if you have cashed out, they will encumber future earnings. I see extra expense without any benefit.


i always got it back regardless im at 50,000+ screenshots bern taking least 10 of each ride since 2015 along with requests ignored

when they take when accounts at zero they make it whole because its obvious if they take with something in the account they keep some for themselves and partial refund because they know most arent going to keep spending time arguing over a buck or few after they gave ya $20+ back

eitherway i dont concern myself with the pennies or dollars the rider pays for my withdrawal every time 90+% of my rides are pretty much the same $144 a year is 2 airport rides doesn't make me none every ride or 2 its in my account & it stays at zero or -.50 lol

every single ride I've given isnt ended till 1-3 miles after drop off theres 2 sides to the terminal on xl only some could want 1 side & another pax need the other ; ) unless its a cash tip i get those extra miles as i head home and still am tipped well by around 40% so it is what it is, if no tip by the time i get back home cash it out its usually a $70+ fare on the days i know its busier i may wait 2 fares but on average its 1-3 fares a day, i like to wake and bake by 7am rush hour & usually just play ghost car rest of the day, xl can be hours between pings & everything not airport is usually cancelled unless i have an errand to run, go shopping, or dispensary... then ill take it for the gas money


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'd take 5 of these, right before I quit. Because if you remain active they will take the payment out of your "pay".


limited to one active loan at a time


----------

